# Husband copes as wife leaves him and their 9 children for toyboy lover



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Heidi Hepworth ditches her partner of 23 years for toyboy | Daily Mail Online


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

Andy needs to DTMFA


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

I think some one is up for Mommy of the Year.....


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Well....
How does one approach this, uh, fairly.

She had nine kids.
The dutiful husband pumped her regularly and often.
Keeping her pregnant is ample proof.

Proof that she wanted sex, and plenty of it.
The kids?
Well, birth control was not on the menu.
Just sex, more sex and romping.

Pornography has a hand in this phenomenon.
This black on white women fad.

She went to Africa, makes sense, because there are more black men.
Black men present.

In the U.K., the black men are fewer and have more choices.
A women of 44, having nine babies is not top of their hard choice.
Their hard penis choices. 

So, she found a boy toy who will certainly indulge her fantasy.
Until her money and her newness wears out.

She can change her makeup, she can get tattooed, but she cannot change who she ultimately is.
A white women of average looks, having limited means.
Having baggage that is very heavy.

Her enthusiasm will only carry her so far....
And she the women will have to do all the carrying.
And carry her own, that baggage.

And I suspect she is a serial cheat. The nine babies?
Uh, how many fathers, my mind does go there.

There, this is a circus, a Neptunian Bohemian Fracas.

I feel sorry for this husband, with the truth as is written.


----------



## sandcastle (Sep 5, 2014)

Mr. Man was not meeting her needs.

Typical LD male.

Was he "banging her twice a week"

Probably not!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

That's messed up. 

As was pointed out in the article, dumping her husband is one thing.....we don't know what was going on in the marriage.

But her kids?

Messed up.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Three of the children are from her previous marriage, who he was raising as his own, six they had together.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

SunCMars said:


> Pornography has a hand in this phenomenon.
> This black on white women fad.
> 
> She went to Africa, makes sense, because there are more black men.
> ...


Do you really think its a fad? I do think there are more interracial relationships these days, but not because its a fad. For many people it was pretty much known you would be disowned if you dated someone that was black. I don't think its really like that anymore. With that said you are right though, she is not a looker. I actually agree that he will tire of her. I don't think the new guy brainwashed her though. Speaking from experience sometimes people just completely self destruct.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

sandcastle said:


> Mr. Man was not meeting her needs.
> 
> Typical LD male.
> 
> ...


"banging her twice a week" or having 9 kids. I'd bet the latter claim is a pretty good stretch.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

sandcastle said:


> Mr. Man was not meeting her needs.
> 
> Typical LD male.
> 
> ...


Useless post.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

The relationship in Gambia will last as long as a keg at a fraternity party.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I just hope that when she returns after abandoning her kids, that the courts don't screw over the father, but I won't hold my breath on that one. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

He clearly wants to come to the west. Many men like him go after older white women and take advantage of them, either financially or to enable them to come to the west. I will give it 3 months. Once he realises that he has to help care for 9 children he will run a mile. I have heard so many similar stories and that's why men like him hang about on western dating sites. 

As a mum I would never ever leave my children like that, so selfish. Poor kids.


----------



## Hopeful Cynic (Apr 27, 2014)

Frankly, it sounds like she wanted more free time than their lifestyle of nine children provided. I'd bet that under those circumstances, with that many children around, their sex life was not what either of them would have preferred. So she changed her circumstances by running away from her responsibilities.

Terrible person.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Daily mail!

Fake news!


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Why is it fake?


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

MattMatt said:


> Three of the children are from her previous marriage, who he was raising as his own, six they had together.


Yeah I notice that too. Sounds like she has a history of poor choices. Aides is pretty prevalent over there too. Not sure it was on here or SI where the African farmer found out about his wife's affair because she got Aids on holiday, that was a particular brutal thread. I wish we could put stamps on these idiot cheaters to warn people to stay away from them.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Diana7 said:


> Why is it fake?


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CPkQFgjKATAS&usg=AOvVaw2NJFt3ih_CWXd2C0Ynf54n


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CPkQFgjKATAS&usg=AOvVaw2NJFt3ih_CWXd2C0Ynf54n


Would you deem any of these reliable?

https://www.google.com/search?q=Hei...hrome..69i57j69i61l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...CPkQFgjKATAS&usg=AOvVaw2NJFt3ih_CWXd2C0Ynf54n


And besides, Wiki labeling _anyone_ as unreliable is about as laughable as anything I can think of.


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

3putt said:


> Would you deem any of these reliable?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=Hei...hrome..69i57j69i61l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8


No


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

I know two stories first hand that add up to the posted story.

Story 1 - couple has 8 kids, mom and kids in nice warm climate, dad a traveling engineer sending paychecks home. Mom divorces the guy eventually, beau moves in, not married of course, and engineer pays thru the nose for wife's romps. 

Story 2 - mom in her 40s falls for Nigerian prince, literally flies to Nigeria, brings guy here... Divorces husband, marries prince who dumps her after green card...

Mind boggling.


----------



## 3putt (Dec 3, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> No


Okay, Heidi.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

chillymorn69 said:


> No


Moderator Reminder

No more threadjacks.


----------



## thummper (Dec 19, 2013)

What the heck is "DTMFA?"


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

TX-SC said:


> I just hope that when she returns after abandoning her kids, that the courts don't screw over the father, but I won't hold my breath on that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It's England. They will.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

She probably went on one of those lame-ass sex holidays for women. They have them in the Carribean also.


----------



## growing_weary (Jul 23, 2017)

thummper said:


> What the heck is "DTMFA?"



ditch that mf-in a-hole? my guess.


----------



## TAMAT (Jun 20, 2015)

I'm always amazed when I see women falling for the same cheap lines, where the man makes himself out to be a victim or to be some sort of great human being, and how some women refuse to believe the guy is a self-serving liar. 

My W still seems to think OM1 was a great guy for letting her go, so he could date his future wife, and it allowed my W to do the right thing and marry me. She has never said anything bad about him.

Tamat


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

thummper said:


> What the heck is "DTMFA?"


Dump the mo fo already. Coined by Dan Savage.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> It's England. They will.


It may be England but when they talk about BBC in this story, they don't mean British Broadcasting Corporation.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

I don't know if it's real or not, but pass me the barf bucket anyway.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Satya said:


> I don't know if it's real or not, but pass me the barf bucket anyway.


Sadly it is a genuine story. It has been covered by local media in their area and I think a paper carried an interview with the husband.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes its real. There have been many other such stories also, of women taken in by these young guys who are only after their money or western passport. 
He wont be so keen when she brings her 9 children along.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

I may be wrong but I think this ho in going to be on the Dr. Phil show today.


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

I hope when she has a moment of clarity, and most cheaters do at some point, that she doesn't kill herself. If I had done to my spouse what she did to hers, I might kill myself.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Hmm, according to another article her husband left her 5 years ago and decided he wanted to come back.

So the marriage may not have been as good as he says.


----------



## verpin zal (Feb 23, 2013)

> Heidi (pictured) said: 'I've met a young gentleman but *it's not an affair*. The marriage had problems. We drifted apart. Can a woman not have *a new relationship*?


----------



## VermiciousKnid (Nov 14, 2017)

VladDracul said:


> I may be wrong but I think this ho in going to be on the Dr. Phil show today.


That's a different story but very similar. Apparently young African males scamming middle-aged western white women is becoming a very common thing. I have trouble believing these wives/moms can really be this stupid but apparently they are.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Hmm, according to another article her husband left her 5 years ago and decided he wanted to come back.
> 
> So the marriage may not have been as good as he says.


Interesting. I hadn't seen that.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Hmm, according to another article her husband left her 5 years ago and decided he wanted to come back.
> 
> So the marriage may not have been as good as he says.


Yep. 

Dirtbag.

(P.S. Sorry for the facetious snit.)


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Dirtbag.


That's irrelevant to the fact that she has left her 9 children(3 of whom are hers from a previous marriage) to go and spend time with her new toy boy. Presumably she will want to either live there with him (will she expect the children to all go and live there????), or they will eventually get married and he will come and live here(which is almost certainly what he is after). 
A good mum doesn't act that way.

I hope that she comes to her senses and sees that this just wont last.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I wonder if she left the father of her first three kids for this second husband?


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

The first three kids are over the age of 23 so it's not like they'd need a mommy anyway. Apparently, the couple have only been married for the last 5 of those 23 years together. She'll be crawling back before long. Idiot.


----------



## VladDracul (Jun 17, 2016)

VermiciousKnid said:


> Apparently young African males scamming middle-aged western white women is becoming a very common thing.


I can see the next headlines, "Middle-aged western white women are getting the shaft from young African males looking for money and Western passports." Seriously, I don't know who's the biggest fools, middle/senior age crazy (male) dating the twenty something chicks or some 45-50 year old broad thinking she's going to hang on, long term, to a twenty something boy toy.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Sometimes, SOME men and women hit 45 and they just lose their freakin' minds.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Diana7 said:


> That's irrelevant to the fact that she has left her 9 children(3 of whom are hers from a previous marriage) to go and spend time with her new toy boy. Presumably she will want to either live there with him (will she expect the children to all go and live there????), or they will eventually get married and he will come and live here(which is almost certainly what he is after).
> A good mum doesn't act that way.
> 
> I hope that she comes to her senses and sees that this just wont last.


It was only an observation that the posted article left out. The father said the marriage was happy and he didn't know of any issues.....but clearly that's not true if he walked out on his kids 5 years ago.

Anyone who bothered to read my earlier posts would see where I said that her abandoning her children was messed up. Her solution to her marital unhappiness is ridiculous.

I certainly couldn't do it.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Sometimes, SOME men and women hit 45 and they just lose their freakin' minds.


I have a year and a half..... will have to post guards at my door just in case.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Yep.
> 
> Dirtbag.
> 
> (P.S. Sorry for the facetious snit.)


 It's fine. 

I've been reading your posts for a long time.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

I think its interesting that the husband did not state why he left the family five years ago.


----------



## john117 (May 20, 2013)

bandit.45 said:


> Sometimes, SOME men and women hit 45 and they just lose their freakin' minds.


Wife's cousin married someone 20 years older... Lasted 10 years actually. He got his green card, she got her boy toy. No kids.

It happens. They divorced amicably and he remarried. She grew out of the marriage thing.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

john117 said:


> Wife's cousin married someone 20 years older... Lasted 10 years actually. He got his green card, she got her boy toy. No kids.
> 
> It happens. They divorced amicably and he remarried. She grew out of the marriage thing.


Well I get that. A chick wants a big bull elk to **** her into oblivion...I get it. But that isn't what we're talking about here. We're talking about a woman abandoning her husband and six kids. 

What I wonder is... how much age and hormones have to do with MLCs and causing normally respectable, responsible people to run completely off the rails? We talk about this a lot on TAM but I don't think there has ever been a study that has tried to figure out why middle-agers are walking away from their families and marriages by the droves these days.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

bandit.45 said:


> Well I get that. A chick wants a big bull elk to **** her into oblivion...I get it. But that isn't what we're talking about here. We're talking about a woman abandoning her husband and six kids.
> 
> What I wonder is... how much age and hormones have to do with MLCs and causing normally respectable, responsible people to run completely off the rails? We talk about this a lot on TAM but I don't think there has ever been a study that has tried to figure out why middle-agers are walking away from their families and marriages by the droves these days.


She now looks like Lydia, the tattooed lady. So, yes, probably a MLC.


----------

